# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh > Học làm giàu >  Công ty tnhh đức long sài gòn - tuỷen dụng

## quynhnhu512836

*công ty tnhh đức long sài gòn - tuyển dụng*

công nhân kỹ thuật  hàn 

công nhân kỹ thuật  coffa thép

công nhân kỹ thuật  nề ,bêtong

lương : 8.000.000 - 10.000.000 vnđ 

liên hệ : 0907512836

----------

